# MORE lashes (pic heavy)



## theleopardcake (Jul 24, 2006)

Lavender fotd (the black could have been blended in better but i think black tied is am bitch to blend)-
































now for the fun part...

(some of them were taken with flash and others under flourescent light...NO photoshop involved)





























(ahahahahaha you can see my little (real) lashes poking under the falsies in this picture)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## Rockell (Jul 24, 2006)

That is so pretty! Love the lashes on you.


----------



## antirazor (Jul 24, 2006)

you're beautiful! purple looks very nice on you.

are you vietnamese at all?


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antirazor* 
_you're beautiful! purple looks very nice on you.

are you vietnamese at all?_

 
LOL thank you. hahaha actually i've gotten that one a lot, but i'm full-blooded korean


----------



## antirazor (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_LOL thank you. hahaha actually i've gotten that one a lot, but i'm full-blooded korean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
your facial structure just reminds me a lot of someone I used to date who was full-blooded vietnamese. You're very pretty. I really like your lips.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 24, 2006)

ohh just Gorgeous!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 24, 2006)

aw thats reallyy pretty!
i love that pink color on your lips :]


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 24, 2006)

i love the lashes!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jul 24, 2006)

I loooove those lashes on you!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 24, 2006)

Those lashes are so pretty. They make your eyes stand out SO much and it makes them look more like doll eyes! you should wear those everyday !


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

The lashes are luscious! Makes you look ultra-sexy


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_Those lashes are so pretty. They make your eyes stand out SO much and it makes them look more like doll eyes! you should wear those everyday ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh no i couldn't wear them out everyday lol! i'd be blind with all those hairs blocking my view


----------



## Delphi373 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow you look gorgeous!!! I love the lashes on you - really makes your eyes wow!


----------



## delovely (Jul 24, 2006)

b-e-a-utiful!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jul 24, 2006)

screams i must buy fake eye lashes i have to after seein how amazin u look with them scream my freind for tellin me i shouldnt they look amazin on everyone <3


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang,girl! you put on those lashes and your eyes go pa-POWWW!!!!Hot!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 25, 2006)

They open up your eyes so much.  I love 'em!


----------



## lindabear (Jul 25, 2006)

very beautiful, i love your looks


----------



## Midgard (Jul 25, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 25, 2006)

very pretty. what did you used on the lips in the 1st pic and what in the 2nd(everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)?


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_oh no i couldn't wear them out everyday lol! i'd be blind with all those hairs blocking my view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

K.. ur silly, u look so hot with lashes on


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_very pretty. what did you used on the lips in the 1st pic and what in the 2nd(everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?_

 
lol
for the first look i used Mac's Charm factor l/s and Ciao, Manhattan l/g
for the second, i used Milani's Innocent crystal glass (lipgloss)


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jul 25, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2006)

good God woman, you're gorgeous!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 25, 2006)

Aah, you bought Charm Factor!.... noooo, it looks so good on you, it's convincing me to get it... aiyah!

Love the lashes on you, esp. in the 3rd pic w/ your lashes, the slightly tilted pic... lashes are so much fun!  If you want to go out w/ them, I'd suggest trying individuals... lots of patience involved, but worth the effort!  No one could tell I was wearing them (except my husband =P).


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Aah, you bought Charm Factor!.... noooo, it looks so good on you, it's convincing me to get it... aiyah!

Love the lashes on you, esp. in the 3rd pic w/ your lashes, the slightly tilted pic... lashes are so much fun!  If you want to go out w/ them, I'd suggest trying individuals... lots of patience involved, but worth the effort!  No one could tell I was wearing them (except my husband =P)._

 
ahh i really want to try individual lashes but i don't know how to work them  Do you apply each lash on top of the lashline?? confused! i really want to try them out and apply some to the bottom lashline. i want that wide/doe-eyed look!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness!! I love the lashes you look beauty- full you spiced it up some.You dont look so innocent anymore, work it!!


----------



## Ayustar (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, the lashes make you look like a completely different person. Funny thing is, they make you look Korean, following one of the previous posts. When you were asked if you were Vietnamese. Which I had thought too, but then you put the lashes on and all of a sudden you look Korean lol. That is awesome. 

You look fantastic!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 26, 2006)

You look so hot!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 26, 2006)

They look great! 
I've been thinking about buying becasue I'm having lash drama, but it seems difficult to apply.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ayustar* 
_Wow, the lashes make you look like a completely different person. Funny thing is, they make you look Korean, following one of the previous posts. When you were asked if you were Vietnamese. Which I had thought too, but then you put the lashes on and all of a sudden you look Korean lol. That is awesome. 

You look fantastic!_

 

hehe. i agree! those lashes are hot! where did you get them? pls dont say you got them at mac. lol. i usually get mine from longs or sallys. haha..


----------



## poppy z (Sep 4, 2006)

you're fantastic with the lashes! A very glamourous look!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 4, 2006)

Gorgeous -Lovin' the lashes


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 4, 2006)

wow the 2nd look is amazing~!


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_Those lashes are so pretty. They make your eyes stand out SO much and it makes them look more like doll eyes! you should wear those everyday ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  they look sooo good on you!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 
_hehe. i agree! those lashes are hot! where did you get them? pls dont say you got them at mac. lol. i usually get mine from longs or sallys. haha.._

 
thanks! They're from NYC so they should be available at any drugstore. I'd NEVER spend $10+ on a pair of lashes! haha


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought you looked very nice and sweet and then went "Whoa!" outloud when I scrolled to the pictures with the heavy black liner.

Amazing look on you!!!!


----------



## charkkatz (Sep 4, 2006)

makes all the difference. so beautiful.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 4, 2006)

wow I love the lashes, you look like a model.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mouthygirl95820* 
_screams i must buy fake eye lashes i have to after seein how amazin u look with them scream my freind for tellin me i shouldnt they look amazin on everyone <3_

 


haha i was thinking the same thing !!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 4, 2006)

The lashes look amazing and make everything look awesome together.


----------



## ska_wiking (Sep 5, 2006)

wowwwwwwwwwww you have the best skin i've seen in my live!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wonderful the long long lashes


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice. This picture is g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rgeous!


----------



## homaigod (Apr 2, 2007)

what fake eyelashes did you use? I really like it on you


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

u look so gorgeous with the lashes!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 2, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## linkas (Apr 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Femme (Apr 2, 2007)

I love love love the lipstick you used.. mind telling us what you used? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the lashies look AMAZING on you


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *homaigod* 

 
_what fake eyelashes did you use? I really like it on you_

 

thank you! i used cheapy ones from NYC (the drugstore line)


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme* 

 
_I love love love the lipstick you used.. mind telling us what you used? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the lashies look AMAZING on you_

 
thank youu! i'm not entirely sure as this was over the summer of 2006 haha but i believe i used high tea lipstick with milani crystal gloss in whisper


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 13, 2007)

gorgeous!!! i just picked up some nyc lashes. .. i only experiment with the cheap! i was afraid they weren't going to work well for me, but they look great on you! i'm encouraged lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 13, 2007)

You are soo pretty, love the lashes!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay...you are like the most dainty & adorable beauty ever. That's all I have to say abou that. Lashes, makeup, total look - incredible. This is my jealous face 
--->


----------



## breathless (Apr 13, 2007)

very pretty and gentle look =]


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 14, 2007)

You are one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen! No lie! 
The lashes make you look much more dramatic but either way you look stunning!
Can you give me a breakdown on what you used on your face and cheeks? Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_You are one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen! No lie! 
The lashes make you look much more dramatic but either way you look stunning!
Can you give me a breakdown on what you used on your face and cheeks? Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
ah, i'd love to help only if i remembered what i wore - these fotds were from the summer so i'm not entirely sure. However i'll try my best to remember:

for the second look specifically- i think i used gorgeous gold eyeshadow and maybe a teeny bit of trax eyeshadow on the crease then LOTS of mascara and eyeliner. for the cheeks i'm used either [plum foolery blush or magin blush (partial to the latter). all products are by MAC except for the lipgloss which is by Milani. The shade is called "Innocent".

just in case you wanted to know what i wore in the first set of photos- (All by MAC) for the eyes, i used crystal, zeal, parfait amour, dovefeather eyeshadows (all shades of violet). For the cheeks, it looks like peaches blush and finally for the lips, i think i used charm factor lipgloss with ciao manhanttan! lipglass. i hope that helps!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 20, 2007)

wow this is such a gorgeous look! and the lashes are beautiful on you!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice.  You are sssooooooo pretty.  I would love to have you in my book.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 20, 2007)

wow the lashes make all the difference. i love it!


----------

